# Lake Smallies?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I will be fishing some BIG lakes (Burt & Mullett Lake in MI) for smallies tomorow. I plan to fish the lakes just like my smallie creeks at home. That is, tubes/cranks/spinnerbaits around rocks. Anything I should change for BIG flat water? Thanks!


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey mark,

If I were you I'd give the Drop-shot a try. It is the latest/hottest method up on Lake Erie. The BASS Northern Open was won using the Drop-Shot.

Check it out 

The top two used the drop-shot to win it. 



> Hirosky caught his limit drop-shotting a 3-and-a-half-inch chartreuse tube on 8-pound test line. He earned $53,316 in winnings, including a fully rigged Triton boat





> Bondy also caught his limit drop-shotting a tube. The key was a vertical presentation and dancing the lure along the bottom, he said.


If the water is deep and no wind, the drop-shot is a good method to try.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I will give it a try. I actually bought a drop-shot rod two years ago, but it has never made it to the water.


----------

